# Your favorite peaceful pic!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Show your favorite "peaceful grazing pic" 

In this one, Sandie just makes those little wildflowers look SO yummy, I almost wanted to try some myself! :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is the pony im leasing. Candy Cane
The grass looks brown, i edited this a little with photoshop. And it was RIGHT after winter, so more of the grass was dead. haha


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, Hoofprints ... what a beautiful picture!

Here's mine:


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

I love them all heres mine.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

My all time favorite photo.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Love this one


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pics! Very beautiful!!


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

more more more please


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)




----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I love this one of me and Toby


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Amazing, as usual.


Rissa said:


> My all time favorite photo.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

everyone has amazing pictures!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

These are all SO great!!!


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Rissa, I just love looking at your photos. I really like black fresian's a lot. Where my daughter rides - the daddy to all the lesson horses is a black fresian. It's awesome just to watch him in the field - they are truly a magnificent breed!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

here are a few of mine


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I can never decide what pictures are my favorites, so here are some of them- sorry there's so many...

I know this one doesn't really look like a peaceful picture, but to me it is:









Yeah, these aren't horses, but they are peaceful pictures of my sister's kitten- he is soo sweet (he's 4 now):



















Another not horse-y picture, I love it though (I'm sorry if the cross offends anyone):










I love the clarity of this one:


















I always laugh when I see this one, but they look peaceful enough:









Sorry there are so many!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Such pretty pictures everyone!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

my peaceful pics-
<a href="Life350.jpg picture by freedomonhorseback - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/Life350.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="red and one picture by freedomonhorseback - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/Life067.jpg" border="0" alt="red and one"></a>

<a href="dandyw.jpg picture by freedomonhorseback - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/dandyw.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="jimdandy9.jpg picture by freedomonhorseback - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/jimdandy9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



hmmm how do you post pics? I'm new here!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ok lets try this again!

my peaceful pics......





































sorry there so huge!!!


----------

